
Ask HN: Why the apple color is white on Mac book? - praving5
I could not figure out why Apple logo color is white on Mac books? Could it have been designed either Red or Green right?
======
JimmyAustin
The light on Macbook Pros is just the other side of the backlight on the
screen. If it was red or green, the screen would also be red or green.

This also means you set the brightness of the screen to zero, then get a
torch, shine it through the apple on the back, and see what is on a small
portion of the screen.

~~~
teapot01
You could use a colored lense to filter the backlight output delivering any
color even with a white backlight.

------
BjoernKW
It's a design decision. Of course it could have been red or green but those
colours simply don't look as good together with silver / metallic grey.

------
kojeovo
It's no longer white on the 2016s

~~~
limeblack
I think you should clarify and mention that it doesn't glow at all. As a side
note this is rather easy to google the OPs question that is.

